# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Otvaranje bez trudova. Drip?

## mamaShe

Drage moje,
evo malo intenzivnije čitam ovih dana tekstove o prirodnom pristupu porodu. I sve sam oduševljenija njime.
S tim oduševljenjem raste i strah da u rodilištu neće imati razumjevanja za moje zahtjeve (kojih u prva 2 poroda uopće nije bilo, mislim zahtjeva).

No, muči me jedno drugo pitanje. Imam dvije prijateljice koje su svu svoju djecu (ukupno 10 njih) rodile s dripom. Razlog? Otvaranje, ali bez trudova. 

Živo me zanima što na to veli Prirodni prisptup. Moja pretpostavka (do koje sam došla čitajući tekstove) je da je pomanjkanje trudova posljedica prevelike količine adrenalina, odn. prevelike stimulaicje neokorteksa (obje su dosta racionalne, jedan je mr.). No, laik sam, i zanima me jesam li upravu? Bi li one ikad mogle roditi bez dripa? Pod kojim okolnostima?

(Osobno uživam u činjenici da sam do sada imala svoje trudove i veselim se da ću ih imati opet  :Wink:  )

Molim upućene Rode, prosvjetlite me. Hvala!

----------


## Poslid

Nije mi jasno ovo. 
Otvaranje ali bez trudova, pa su dobile drip da bi dobile trudove ikao su se ionako otvarale? :shock: 

Znam da se kod trudova bez otvaranja rutinski daje drip, ali za obrnuto nisam čula niti mi je jasno.

Ako se žena otvara, znači da njeno tijelo radi. Ako ona ne osjeća trudove kao bol, to je super.

----------


## majoslava

ja, ni meni nije bas jasno...

sa strpljenjem, trudovi dodju sami od sebe...
mislim da se cak ni najveci control freak ne moze oduprijeti zakonima prirode i iskulirati trudove...
doduse, boravak u bolnici u iscekivanju trudova nekkao mi ne zvuci kao najbolji okolis za cekanje trudova, sto se zna koji puta desiti...

dakle, samo nagadjam, da bi molje bolje spekulirati, moras nam pojasniti malo kako je to islo tvojim prijateljicama...

----------


## bimba iaia

Ni ja ne kužim.Ali moj primjer je malo drugačiji,ja sam imala trudove koji su stali,kad su došli dr. i MM i rekli da ću ja uskoro (15min)rodit. Strah?Adrenalin?Zovi ga kako hoćeš, ali ja bi rađe da sam rađala s trudovima do kraja,mislim da trudovi "tiskaju" bebu, a ne napamet.
Drip mi nisu tada ni nudili.Ali ni ništa drugo.Baš me zanima da li bi se prirodno vratili i kada...
Zato ću sada u kadu i nedam nikome blizu,a ako opet stanu "uteči ću ko gazela"   :Wink:  (čitam lektiru)

----------


## Fidji

Moraš malo pojasniti, možda misliš da su u rodilište došle već otvorene do neke granice, ali da su se prirodni trudovi usporili ili su čekale porod u bolnici pa su prešle termin?

----------


## koryanshea

ja sam to shvatila kao da su se otvarale ali nisu osjećale trudove. i mislim: blago njima! ali to ne znači da trudova nema, je li tako? nisam sigurna jesam li nešto pobrkala, ali trudovi su ono što uzrokuje otvaranje, ne?

----------


## Stijena

ja sam obojicu rodila pod dripom i to prvo nakon 17 sati što jačih što slabijih trudova otvorila sam se tek 2 cm :/  :?  - čak ni vodenjak nije pukao sam nego su ga prokidali i radi zelene pl. vode odmah dali drip

drugi put je najprije otišla voda, ali kako nije bilo trudova, prvo su mi 2 puta u razmacima od 4 sata davali prostin gel, ali kako ni to nakon čitave noći i isto 17 h od puknuća vodenjaka nije pomagalo, opet sam završila s dripom  :Rolling Eyes:  

oba puta mi je u otpusnom pismu "dijagnoza" bila inertia uteri :/ 
tak da ni meni baš nije jasna ova kombinacija :? 

sve se bojim što bi bilo da se kojim slučajem odlučim za treće  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bebelina

Iz mog iskustva drip ti daju eto tako! 
Prvi porod sam dosla otvorena 8 prstiju , doktorica je zakljucila da cu odmah rodit i ostavila obitelj pred vratima. Kako nisam rodila u pola sata koje je ona predvidila kao krajnji vremenski rok dala mi je drip.Rodila sam tek nakon 7,5 sati , necu ni pricati u kom stanju!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Drugi porod sam dosla otvorena 9 prstiju, doktor koji me primio je vikao da se pozurim jer cu roditi sad , u ambulanti!   :Rolling Eyes:  Pismeno sam odbila ikakvu mogucnost dripa i rodila sa svojim trudovima nakon 5 sati , ali puno lakse i bezbolnije. 
Ja se otvorim odmah , ali dok rodim trebaju mi sati, nije bolno jer ni trudovi u pocetku nisu jaki , tek pred kraj pojacaju, ali doktorima se uvik negdi zuri! 
Ja sam dosla rodit, a ne oni i zelim vrimena koliko god mi treba.

----------


## mamaShe

Dodju u bolnicu otvorene donekle, kaj ja znam, par cm, nedovoljno za porod.
A trudovi su ti koji tiskaju bebu dolje, zar ne?
Dakle, dobile su drip da bi dobile trudove i da bi se konačno mogle poroditi.

----------


## Fidji

Trudovi mogu biti bezbolni, samo kontrakcije, a neke žene se otvore par cm dosta prije poroda. (Uvijek spominjem forumašicu koju su htjeli ranije poroditi jer je bila otvorena skoro 6 cm, a nakon što je odbila, spontane trudove je dobila tek mjesec dana poslije.)

Znači kod tvojih frendica porod nije bio započeo. Da nisu bile na pregledu dočekale bi spontane trudove.
Ako nije bilo nikakve druge indikacije za indukciju (npr. mekonij) onda su mogle odšetati doma i čekati svoje trudove.

Ja sam na nakon pregleda na kojem sam bila otvorena 4 prsta otišla doma usprkos njihovim zastrašivanjima da ću roditi u autu. Trudove sam dobila navečer i tada krenula u rodilište. Porod nije bio nešto posebno brz.

----------


## zmajić

meni se to dogodilo...dva puta

otvaranje 6 prstiju sa bezbolnim trudovima ili po meni bez trudova, 8 dana poslije termina i obdva puta su me stisnuli na drip

drugi put je voda bila zelena, ali bez mekonija, sad, što bi bilo da mi nisu dali drip...samo bog zna, možda bi rodila potpuno bezbolno   :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

Eto to je klasični scenario.
Ono što je sigurno je to da bi rodila kad-tad   :Wink:  , možda ne bi bilo skroz bezbolno, ali bi sigurno bilo brzo.

----------


## aro32

Može li to malo detaljnije: koji su mogući scenariji, odn. redoslijedi prirodnih procesa, te koje to procese liječnici ubrzavaju / sprječavaju da se dogode?

Jedan prirodni scenarij bi bio, koliko čitam:
1. Otvaranje sa slabim trudovima ili bez
2. Čekanje pravih trudova satima ili danima kasnije (umjetno - drip)
3. Spontano pucanje vodenjaka (umjetno - amniotomija)
4. Porod

Drugi: voda-trudovi-otvaranje-porod

Treći: trudovi-otvaranje-voda(ili ne)-porod

Je li to tako, otprilike? Pitam zbog mogućih opcija odbijanja nekih intervencija (recimo, ako se može pričekati, da se pričeka).
Zašto amniotomija uopće služi, pa mekonij mogu prepoznati amnioskopom ako je termin blizu?

Što još može utjecati na njihove odluke o indukciji? Kako se prepoznaje _fetal distress_ - ovdje izgleda kao slobodna procjena nervozne babice.   :Grin:

----------


## Mirtica

Meni je ctg nekoliko dana očitavao jake trudove koje nisam osjetila.... dolazila sam redovno na kontrole (ni sama ne znam zašto - sve je to bilo u tjednu prije termina) koje su se sastojale od vaginalnog pregleda i ctg-a.
Otvarala sam se centimetar na dan.... dok nisam dogurala do 5 cm... onda su me zadržali.... na svakom prijašnjem pregledu sam potpisala da idem doma, ali su me uspjeli isprepadati da ni ctg djeteta ne valja (taj ctg sam "ukrala" i odnijela svojoj dok koja je prokomentirala da je dijete spavalo i da to nije nikakav problem).....
Uglavnom, na kraju, s 5 cm otvorenosti su mi prokinuli vodenjak i pričekali 2 h, tad su mi rekli da oni vole da se prvorotka otvara 1 cm/1h, a ja sam se otvarala 1cm/2h pa su mi dali drip.... i tad sam napokon osjetila te famozne trudove.... ako ne osjetiš trudove, ne mora značiti da nisu tu.... i da tijelo ne gura dijete van.... 
ja sam rodila 8 h nakon prokidanja vodenjaka i 6 h nakon dripa.... tako da im ta računica sa otvaranjem, trudovima i dripom nije baš nešto...

----------


## kailash

da bi došlo do otvaranja svakako moraju postojati kontrakcije. samo što ne moraju biti bolne, recimo, ja ih zaista nisam gotovo niti osjetila dok mi nije pukao vodenjak, a tada sam bila već 8 cm otvorena.

*aro32* postoje nekakvi standardi po kojima se liječnici znaju ravnati - vremenski standardi, ovo što *Mirtica* kaže - 1 cm 1 h i slično. Nažalost pa to često ne uzima u obzir prirodnu varijabilnost i individualnost. Ponekad tzv prvo porodno doba, osobito kod prvorotki, zna trajati i dan-dva. ako se dozvoli da to ide spontano. nažalost, neki će inducirati porod upravo jer je protekla određena vremenska jedinica.

----------


## mikka

kad kazes neki, to zvuci tako benigno  :Grin:  

velika vecina ce inducirati porod jer zena ne zadovoljava njihove vremenske kriterije, sto je potpuno neopravdano i bezveze.

super je knjiga ine may gaskin, podijeljena na dva dijela. prvi dio su price s poroda iz kojih dobijes uvid koliko su ustvari zene razlicite, kako jednoj porod traje 3 dana, jednoj 2 sata, jedna ima 40 godina i rodi bez problema, jeda rodi klececi, druga lezeci.. *nema dve iste zene i dva ista poroda.*

mislim da je to ono sto najvise uzasava porodnicare, nesto sto se ne uklapa u tablice, a ovo je svakako jedna od tih stvari  :Smile:

----------


## aro32

Ma jeb'le ih nji'ove školske tablice!   :Embarassed: 
Moraju promijeniti školu i to ovako:
- Kako se došlo do današnjih platnenih pelena? Spojilo se zdravo starinsko višestoljetno (i duže) iskustvo s novoindustrijskim brzinskim tehnologijama, i dobila se idealna kombinacija.

Retro je zdrav trend, ali pritom ne mislim na vraćanje u srednji vijek, već na odmjerenu kombinaciju davnih logika i novih saznanja.
Tako mi se čini.  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

> Ma jeb'le ih nji'ove školske tablice!


  :Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

> da bi došlo do otvaranja svakako moraju postojati kontrakcije. samo što ne moraju biti bolne, recimo, ja ih zaista nisam gotovo niti osjetila dok mi nije pukao vodenjak, a tada sam bila već 8 cm otvorena.


još jedna koja NIJE OSJETILA trudove do 6 cm, tako negdje, do prokidanja vodenjaka i dripa. tj, osjetila sam ja polubolne kontrakcije, ništa specijalno, A KASNIJE JE BOLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIILOOOOOOOOOO.
Dr je smatraLA da treba probušiti vodenjak i dati drip jer mene ne boli  :Sad:  
Koliko je to bolesno? o, Bože...iako sam se u 5-6 h otvorila do tud, znači IŠLO JE DOBRO za prvorotku.
dobila sam i jedno i drugo bez riječi upozorenja, na drip su mi rekli "evo malo infuzije" :shock:  i onda sam rekla mm-u da to prestrašno počinje bolit, da počiri kakva je to infuzija, a na njoj fina kemijska formulica, koja nije voda i glukoza, aa...  :Sad:  PRESTRAŠNO. 

uf, ja imam PTSP, stvarno.

----------


## kailash

ajoj *krumpirić*  :Crying or Very sad:  strašno. 


*mikka* da to zvuči tako ublaženo "neki" al to je problem mene koja sam sva zatrpana u raznoj literaturi pa zaboravljam da sam u Hrvatskoj gdje je to zapravo više nego često. 

*aro32* vezano za učenje evo nečeg:  LEARN SOMETHING  :Wink:

----------


## srecica

> Dr je smatraLA da treba probušiti vodenjak i dati drip jer mene ne boli


Ovako nesto su i meni rekli
Znate ovi vasi trudovi nisu dovoljno jaki, vi se u trudu trebate znojiti ko lucki radnik i treba vas jako boljeti. I zato vam treba drip.

Sreca pa mi je vodenjak spontano pukao sam inace bi vjerovatno i oko toga morali elaborirati.

Inace moj porod je zavrsio dripom upravo zbog uznemiravanja i ometanja, jednostavno nije bilo sanse da dobijem svoj mir i pustim se trudovima ... mogla sam otici van ali toliko hrabra nisam bila ili sam mogla pristati na drip jer mi mir nisu htjeli dati, uvijek su imali jos nesto za reci i naravno da se moj porod nije uklapao u tablice pa ga je trebalo popraviti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

> još jedna koja NIJE OSJETILA trudove do 6 cm, tako negdje, do prokidanja vodenjaka i dripa. tj, osjetila sam ja polubolne kontrakcije, ništa specijalno, A KASNIJE JE BOLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIILOOOOOOOOOO.
> Dr je smatraLA da treba probušiti vodenjak i dati drip jer mene ne boli  
> Koliko je to bolesno? o, Bože...iako sam se u 5-6 h otvorila do tud, znači IŠLO JE DOBRO za prvorotku.
> dobila sam i jedno i drugo bez riječi upozorenja, na drip su mi rekli "evo malo infuzije" :shock:  i onda sam rekla mm-u da to prestrašno počinje bolit, da počiri kakva je to infuzija, a na njoj fina kemijska formulica, koja nije voda i glukoza, aa...  PRESTRAŠNO. 
> 
> uf, ja imam PTSP, stvarno.


Od riječi do riječi isto   :Sad:  
Samo što MM nije bio samnom.

----------


## buba klara

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> još jedna koja NIJE OSJETILA trudove do 6 cm, tako negdje, do prokidanja vodenjaka i dripa. tj, osjetila sam ja polubolne kontrakcije, ništa specijalno, A KASNIJE JE BOLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIILOOOOOOOOOO.
> Dr je smatraLA da treba probušiti vodenjak i dati drip jer mene ne boli  
> Koliko je to bolesno? o, Bože...iako sam se u 5-6 h otvorila do tud, znači IŠLO JE DOBRO za prvorotku.
> dobila sam i jedno i drugo bez riječi upozorenja, na drip su mi rekli "evo malo infuzije" :shock:  i onda sam rekla mm-u da to prestrašno počinje bolit, da počiri kakva je to infuzija, a na njoj fina kemijska formulica, koja nije voda i glukoza, aa...  PRESTRAŠNO. 
> 
> uf, ja imam PTSP, stvarno.
> ...


Potpuno isto. 
Samo što sam se ja otvarala još i brže, za 2-3 sata bila sam otvorena 7 cm (prvorotka). Trudove jedva da sam kužila, ko da imam pms malo jači i to je to. 
I nakon toga mi nabili drip i prokinuli vodenjak, jer je, eto, došlo vrijeme da odem u rađaonu. Do tada sam fino šetkala po predrađaoni (Sv. Duh), sa punim povjerenjem u osoblje i malo informacija o bilo čemu.
Kada su nabili drip, mislila sam da se opraštam od ovog svijeta, jer su trudovi išli jedan na drugog, bez pauza između i tako dva sata. 
I danas mi nije jasno zašto sam ga dobila :? Jel ima netko objašnjenje, možda nisam imala dovoljno jake trudove za izgon ili? Ili je samo bila gužva u predrađaoni?  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Slijedilo je nalijeganje na trbuh, epiziotomija od koje nisam sjedila dugo nakon poroda, krvarenje, pa anemija...- sva "veselja" za upropastit prve dane majčinstva.
Bilo je to prije 4 godine, sada me očekuje drugi porod i nadam se opet tako lijepom otvaranju ali bez ovakvog završetka.  :Grin:

----------


## njokica

Ja sam u rađaonu došla otvorena 6 cm - to 'otvaranje ' je trajalo od 14.12. do 21.1., jedva jedvice sam osjetila par kontrakcija u tih mjesec i nešto, i to je to. I da, probušili su mi vodenjak i odmah iste minute dali drip. Dr koji me poslao na indukciju je rekao da ću rodit do 3, a rodila sam u 19.47, 6 sati i 20 min na dripu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## smedja

Otvaranje bez trudova- moja prica. Otvarala sam se rano pomalo I zato bila 2.5 mj na strogom mirovanju. Na jednom pregledu bila sam otvorena 4cm I dr je pitao hocu li ostati. Ja ga vjerojatno pogledala pogledom je li lud pa je samo rekao kod vas ce to brzo pa cim se nesto pocne dogadjat dodjite. Nazalost dosla sam sutradan jer sam imala osjecaj da mi je napukao vodenjak I da mi voda pomalo curka. Otvorena 5cm pa me ostavili na ctg. On biljezi nesto al ja nista ne osjecam. Klistir I u radjaonu. Tamo I dalje nista I onda naidje odjelni dr I mislim bez pitanja me grubo pregleda I jos grublje prokine vodenjak I mojo princezi zakaci zicu na glavu. Bili su toliko ljubazni da mi nedaju drip a meni su nakon par minuta poceli ultra jaki trudovi na 2 min trajanja 45 second I stalno dolazili sve gusce. Za sat vremenA opet pregled, otvorena 9 cm ali tada mi iz neobjasnjivih razloga daju drip, citaj prazna radjaona, blizi se ponoc. Tako uskoro bez prirodnog refleksa istiskivanja fetusa radjam svoju curicu pod njihovom dernjavom I vikanjem kada tiskati. Epiziotomija koja jos I danas boli I odvajanje od bebe. Nece se ponoviti, tako mi svega

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kad sam ja ležala poslije ovog najsvježijeg poroda, jednu večer u sobu mi stiže cimerica, pukao vodenjak, drugorotka, ništa ne osječa. Pregledaju je, otvorena 4cm. Žena se polako smješta, presvlači, razgovaramo, prođe neki sat vremena, opet je pregledaju, 6 cm otvorena. I onda ljekar kaže "sad ćemo vam dati malo infuzije da vam se trudovi fino ustale, i brzo će to biti gotovo"  :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:  Sve je u meni vrištalo (ali ko sam ja, a i oboje sam rodila na carski) Žena se u sat vremena otvorila 2 cm bez bolova, i oni joj daju drip   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nije vezano uz temu, ali se žena nakon infuzije porodila za nekih 4 sata bez da je uzdahnula, i divim joj se beskrajno.

----------


## Death-of-Art

jasno je da drip daju samo iz razloga da te što prije potjeraju iz rađaone jer im ipak radiš posao i zauzimaš mjesto.

a mislim stvarno... "rodit ćeš prije"
totalno ne kužim koja je poanta... pa ne rađam svaki dan da se moram nekud žuriti, i kavu pijem sporim tempom, zakaj ne bih rađala kak meni paše.

katastrofa. 
gade mi se hrvatska rodilišta i hrvatsko medicinsko osoblje.
baš ih prezirem.

----------


## leonardica

Moj scenarij: kad sam stigla u bolnicu (prerano  :Smile: ), rekla sam u startu da ne želim drip osim ako nije baaaaaaaaaaaš sila. U ponoć mi je piknuo vodenjak, otvorena sam bila skroz, a trudove jedva da sam osjetila...ja si mislim, ako ti trudovi ovako bole-pa to je mila majka  :Laughing:   a onda veselje: kaže meni sestra: moramo vam dati drip jer ste skroz otvoreni, vodenjak puknuo, ali se mala nije spustila dovoljno nisko...  :Evil or Very Mad:   i onda od ponoći do 6 ujutro-bolobi za umrijeti, bila sam između života i nesvjestice, poljevala se vodom, pa išla leći, i tako sto puta, već sam počela vrištati da ne mogu više, nek me vode na carski  :Laughing:   rekli su da ne smijem tiskati prije nego osjetim da baš moram  :Sad:   meni se stalno činilo da moram...i onda sam rekla da sad stvarno moram, i porodila se...stisnula sam dva puta i mala je skoro izletila kroz vrata  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   koje olakšanje, uf...ali, taj drip, mamicu mu njegovu, nek ide u tri pm  :Laughing:  Ali, ako se mora...šta sad...

----------


## Fidji

> Moj scenarij: kad sam stigla u bolnicu (prerano ), rekla sam u startu da ne želim drip osim ako nije baaaaaaaaaaaš sila. U ponoć mi je piknuo vodenjak, otvorena sam bila skroz, a trudove jedva da sam osjetila...ja si mislim, ako ti trudovi ovako bole-pa to je mila majka   a onda veselje: kaže meni sestra: moramo vam dati drip jer ste skroz otvoreni, vodenjak puknuo, ali se mala nije spustila dovoljno nisko...   i onda od ponoći do 6 ujutro-bolobi za umrijeti, bila sam između života i nesvjestice, poljevala se vodom, pa išla leći, i tako sto puta, već sam počela vrištati da ne mogu više, nek me vode na carski   rekli su da ne smijem tiskati prije nego osjetim da baš moram   meni se stalno činilo da moram...i onda sam rekla da sad stvarno moram, i porodila se...stisnula sam dva puta i mala je skoro izletila kroz vrata    koje olakšanje, uf...ali, taj drip, mamicu mu njegovu, nek ide u tri pm  Ali, ako se mora...šta sad...


Misliš da se kod tebe moralo?

----------


## leptiric_zg

I mene jako zanima. Naime, kuma mi je rodila prije 3 dana ( 2 dijete), došla je ginekologu 3 prsta otvorena, i on ju je poslao u bolnicu, ovi su joj dali drip i za sat vremena se porodila. Da li je bio potreban drip? DA  li bi dobila svoje trudove?

----------


## Fidji

> I mene jako zanima. Naime, kuma mi je rodila prije 3 dana ( 2 dijete), došla je ginekologu 3 prsta otvorena, i on ju je poslao u bolnicu, ovi su joj dali drip i za sat vremena se porodila. Da li je bio potreban drip? DA  li bi dobila svoje trudove?


Naravno da bi dobila svoje trudove.

----------


## arilu

Malo je OT,ali da li je zelena plodna voda razlog za indukciju?
Na prvom porodu se N. nagutala zelene vode, izgubili su se otkucaji srca, ali sve se to desilo dok sam je već bila na stolčiću pa su je na brzinu, doslovno iščupali iz mene i sve je na sreću bilo OK.
Sad, što bi se desilo da opet prenesem, otkriju da je voda zelena, a ja nemam trudove :?

----------


## Fidji

Postoji više stupnjeva mekonijske plodne vode, od laganog zamućenja do gustog mekonija.
Isto tako nije svejedno da li se mekonij pojavio dok nisu počeli trudovi ili neposredno prije izgona beba (tj. beba će biti za par minuta vani).

Sam mekonij je znak da je beba bila u sresu. To može biti nešto što se samo kratkotrajno dogodilo ili pak dugoročno nešto nije u redu.
Najveći problem je u tome što neke bebe mogu aspirirati mekonij u pluća.

Gusti, zeleni ili crni mekonij nije razlog za indukciju već za carski rez.

----------


## arilu

Hvala ti, malo postajem paranoična sad pred kraj!  :Smile:

----------


## leptiric_zg

ma i mislila sam da je tako. Uopće ne razumijem zasto su joj dali drip, što je najgore danas je otisla doma, s napomenom, TEK DANAS, da je djetetu napukla ili pukla ključna kost. Ali da dođe za 2 dana na kontrolu. Tek danas je rečeno??? Nisu sigurni da lii je napukla ili pukla??? Rekla sam joj, da je luda, ja bi već urlala na sve, ne vjerujem da se tako mogu i smiju ponašat.

----------


## (maša)

Istina je da trudovi moraju biti jaki da bi izgurali bebu...neznam samo što doktorima smeta jel to za pola sata ako daju drip  ili 3 sata sa prirodnim trudovima.

Ja došla otvorena 8 cm sa svojim trudovima koji nisu uopće bili bolni..kao blaga M bol, došla sam u bolnicu kao da idem na izlet, nit me boljelo nešto bila totalno cooll..pol sata nakon ulaska u rađaonicu stavili mi infuziju i samo rekli sad će brzo biti gotovo....tad se nisam ni snašla, dobila naravno drip...malac bio vani za pol sata al trudovi su i jači i nepravilni pa ih je teško prodisati..
sad planiram potpisat što god treba al ne želim drip ni blizu...

Moguće je otvaranje i bez trudova ali trudovi će doći kad bude vrijeme...nema potrebe za uplitanjem u prirodni proces.

----------


## eris

Brzo dok mi beba spava. Friška priča: treće dijete rodila sa svojim trudovima prije 20 dana, 23.1., trudovi počeli ujutro u 4 sata rijetki ali jaki(svakih 25 minita)a onda trajali čitav dan, u bolnicu stigla 9 cm otvorena u 10 sat navečer, pustili da pukne vodenjak, i rodila u 10 i 45. Divni su sopstveni trudovi, ja koja sam prvo dvoje djece rodila pod dripom, mogu samo reći da kad pustiš svoje tijelo da odrađuje stvari sve ide mnogo lakše. I da interesantno, ovi trudovi nisu bili svi jednakog inteziteta, i kada su bili na svake 4 minute, jedan je bio kao menstr. bol, drugi bi bio žestoka a zatim bi uslijedio jedan razarajući, bez najave, valjda takvi služe da se otvoriš. Uglavnom, kada ići u bolnicu, zaista vrijdi ono što je ovdje napisano, kada ti viče nije ni do koga, osim same sebe. ja sam uspjela a priču pišem uskoro.

----------


## anamix

meni je pukao vodenjak u 18 sati i pomalo curkao do 23 kada mi je iscurila sva voda, a rodila sam drugi dan u 11. do 2 u noći su liječnici čekali da dobijem neki trud. ništa  :Sad:  a bila sam mjesec dana prije i tu večer otvorena 3 cm. kad je pukao vodenjak - ništa se nije pomaklo. u 2 sam dobila manju dozu dripa i tu sam počela osjećati trudove na 10 min. u 4 me pregledali i dalje se ništa nisam otvarala, pojačali drip. u 7 sam bila otvorena 4 cm. mislila sam da ću se ubiti. uglavnom opet su mi pojačali drip i u 11 sam rodila. u mom slučaju taj period od 4 do 11 sam mislila da ću eksplodirati, ali stvarno ne znam kako bi rodila bez dripa. niti sam se otvarala, niti sam imala svoje normalne trudove. ovi pod dripom su, ma uopće ne znam kako bi to opisala, osim da sam stvarno mislila da će mi se tijelo razletjeti. nadam se boljem drugom porodu, ako ikad skupim hrabrosti  :Smile:

----------


## mašnica

*kahna, srecica, krumpiric, leonardica, (maša)* u kojim bolnicama ste rodile?

----------


## Ninči

Prvi put mi je najgori bio taj drip! Drugi put sam opet dobila drip, ali su mi trudovi bili manje bolni. I prvi i drugi put sam se otvarala normalno...očito ne dovoljno brzo za njih!
Prvi put mi je vodenjak sam puknuo. Drugi put mi je jedna jako antipatična stažistica išla ga sama prokidati. Ja je pitam: "Šta vi to radite?!?!" ...pomalo ljuto jer sam mislila da je obični pregled. A ona meni: "Puštam vodu"...mislim si- ko da si se pokenjala pa puštaš vodu! To mi je definitivno ostalo u najružnijem sjećanju sa 2.poroda. I stvarno ne znam zašto je moj malac išao licem, a ne kako bi trebao, ali sve si mislim da su ga tim bušenjem vodenjaka u suradnji sa dripom malo požurili pa da se nije stigao ni namjestiti. Neka me netko ispravi ako su moje sumnje neopravdane.

I koma mi je što cijelo vrijeme poroda, za svaki tvoj potez, plaše te sa bebom! Ja se okrenem da se udobnije smjestim, pomakne se ctg, oni dreku: "Ubit ćete bebu, vidite da su otkucaji stali" ... jadne smo mi žene!

----------


## mašnica

Meni je grozno čuti da kažu: a sada malo infuzije i onda šiknu drip, ja ne želim da mi tako lažu, ja želim roditi bez dripa ali kakvo je stanje po bolnicama....  :Sad:

----------


## srecica

> *kahna, srecica, krumpiric, leonardica, (maša)* u kojim bolnicama ste rodile?


Na SD 2007
nazalost to nije nikakva garancija za nista, sve ovisi o smjeni i ekipi koja te doceka i isprati ... ja sam definitivno tamo stigla prerano.

----------


## SikaPika

M. je prešla termin 5 dana zbog čega sam svaki drugi dan išla na pregled i CTG. 
Svaki puta su mi prčkali dolje na vaginalnom pregledu, no, šutiš i misliš, tako mora biti. 
Kad se sjetim da mi je nekakav stažist gurao ruku unutra pokušavajući skužiti koliko sam otvorena, gdje je djetotova glavica, sad bih se pojela što sam to uopće dozvolila. 
Onda mi je na idućem pregledu pukao vodenjak (odmah poslije pregleda) i uvjerena sam da se to ne bi dogodilo da me je doktorica pustila na miru. 
Naravno, bila sam otvorena tek 2-3 prsta, trudovi su bili preslabi i nepravilni pa iako sam nadobudno (tako je ispalo) pripremila plan porođaja, doktor me je nagovorio na drip. REkao je kako će inače sve dugo trajati, što nije dobro ni za mene ni za dijete. Naravno, s ovim zadnjim me apsolutno dobio jer kako bih ja, pobogu, ugrozila svoje dijete. 
Kada sam mu pokušavala dati nekakve protuargumente (dijete može bez plodne vode 48 sati, drip je umjetan i zapravo šteti djetetu...) rekao mi je da sam previše na internetu. 
DA se razumijemo, on nije bio bezobrazan i neugodan, čak dapače, drag i smiren što je ulijevalo povjerenje. No, kada sad odvrtim film, kontam da je htio da se sve što prije završi. 
Ma, ne znam. MM kaže, šuti, sve je dobro ispalo (u 16.30 su mi dali drip, a u 23.47 sam rodila, APGAR 10, 2 šava, adrenalin me još uvijek tuče  :Very Happy: ...), no ipak me još uvijek kopka to je li mi vodenjak umjetno prokinut ili i je li sve moglo proći bez tog glupog dripa.

----------


## gorka

ninči u pravu si za drugi porod i namještaj ličekom, nažalost. Da su ga pustili da se sam namjesti lijepo bi se okrenuo i sve ok, ali ovako je kad je voda "ruknila" van i malac se "nabio" i nije više imao prilike mrdati. Nažalost, zbog toga je i porod bio puno bolniji i teži za tebe, a osobito ako si bila na leđima.

----------


## Ninči

Gorka, i mislila sam si da je bilo zato! A stvarno ne vidim razlog zbog kojeg su mi išli bušiti vodenjak! Voda je bila u redu, porod išao svojim tijekom i nije predugo trajao, samo eto, valjda im se nije dalo čekati!  :Sad:  
Što mi je bilo najbolje- na kraju, kada su bebu odnjeli trkom na reanimaciju i nisam znala je li živ, primalje su sve u glas pošle govoriti da sam ja kriva jer nisam dobro tiskala, da bi dr. na svijetu objasnio meni na sav glas, a gledajući ispod oka dotične gospođe, da se zbog stava licem beba stalno vraćala natrag u porođajni kanal i nikako je nisam mogla istisnuti  :Sad:  Ma žive traume...valjda će biti "treća sreća"! I valjda ću napokon imati hrabrosti reći osoblju čvrsto i odrješito Ne!

----------

